# Giving access to your BO location



## jkbrown_us (Oct 4, 2010)

This is a question for those of you rural dwellers. Under what conditions would you consider an advance agreement to allow a city dweller access to your BO location? I am a city dweller and do not yet have a BO location. I also am interested in multiple BO locations. For example, I live in Houston TX and would like a secondary BO location within reasonable distance from my home of under 150 miles. This would allow me to relocate via foot, bicycle, even if we had some sort of massive EMP event. I would also like a primary BO location in a more remote area such as the Rocky Mountains. Is it reasonable to assume that if I found a like minded individual that I could develop a relationship with him/her that they would then allow me to use their BO location. In exchange I would provide security, supplies if transport allowed, or skills I may have to learn to make myself marketable. I am not getting out of the city anytime soon so I need a strategy to either buy a BO location or locations or try this sharing strategy. BTW, not trying to set the city folks against the country folks but trying to understand the issues and fears of both sides. Thanks!


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

jkbrown_us said:


> This is a question for those of you rural dwellers. *Under what conditions would you consider an advance agreement to allow a city dweller access to your BO location*? I am a city dweller and do not yet have a BO location. I also am interested in multiple BO locations. For example, I live in Houston TX and would like a secondary BO location within reasonable distance from my home of under 150 miles. This would allow me to relocate via foot, bicycle, even if we had some sort of massive EMP event. I would also like a primary BO location in a more remote area such as the Rocky Mountains. Is it reasonable to assume that if I found a like minded individual that I could develop a relationship with him/her that they would then allow me to use their BO location. In exchange I would provide security, supplies if transport allowed, or skills I may have to learn to make myself marketable. I am not getting out of the city anytime soon so I need a strategy to either buy a BO location or locations or try this sharing strategy. BTW, not trying to set the city folks against the country folks but trying to understand the issues and fears of both sides. Thanks!


 non what so ever, you give one person the location and you may as well put up sign because one will tell another or bring that certian someone with them and the person will tell their best friend.

Everyone has close relatives that they're not going to see set on the outside begging for food or shelter.Even close friends have mothers,fathers, sibblings who also have friends.
Once 2 people know something, it isn't a secrete anymore. PS, I'm not bugging out but i would welcome my brothers or sisters here, but they better not bring any of their wives relatives or they would all have to hit the road. I'm prepped pretty good, but not the welfare office or the food bank and i not would take in any extras thinking that we'll make it til another crop grows, i'm not a gambler.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

I've consider it and have discussed it with some that expressed an interest.

My terms would be something like:
- The stronger your skills, the higher your likelihood of us working something out. Financial capabilities are also considered. (E.g. If you're not a doctor but have a decent amount of cash to spend on provisions, you've provided a benefit and therefore rate highly. Please note that if you don't have specific skills, you'll be utilized as a common laborer).
- Only the person(s) agreed upon beforehand are allowed admittance.
- You're provisions are already at my location before you come. The person can bring them or they can send payment and I'll get them and return a receipt to prove purchase. For their comfort, they can inspect to insure there "stuff" is there at any time (or I can send pics).
- It's not a democracy. It's more of a hierarchical monarchy. The better prepared you are and the more you offer, the higher up the chain you are. 
- I will always have some collateral or protection to assure you play nice. If you don't play nice, you're shown the door. If you try to stage a coup or otherwise take my stuff or hurt my family... well, let's just say, don't try it.
- If your provisions run out, you go scavenging. If you still can't sustain yourself and your other offerings (e.g. skillset) isn't enough to warrant your stay, again... the door.
- There would most likely be a monetary consideration involved as well. This would cover communal items (fuel, lanterns, generators...) that you would receive the benefit from but wouldn't necessarily buy yourself. You may also be expected to provide a non-refundable deposit. I'm not storing your stuff nor reserving you a place for free.
- If you opt-out, you'll get your "stuff" back, minus what's referenced in the previous item.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

well, if they're going to be THAT prepared, zoom, it's just a small step for them to make/buy their own BOL... of course THAT solves the problem too


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Agreed. Maybe I over do it but my location is pretty secure so I get a lot of requests.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

If I knew the person and it was clear that only an agreed on amount of folks they would be able to bring, I would have no problems with it. As long as they did arrive with enough supplies to carry them through. How much would this be? Really hard to say but I would put it at what my goal was. One year without having to go out for anything, to a store anyway.

I would also be agreeable to having them store their supplies at my place. If their accommodations would not allow or they would have no way to transport them. Heck, they could have them delivered to my home also. I would not care as long as they do come prepared! 

I would welcome the extra hands to do chores and to take shifts keeping watch for looters if need be. I guess I could easily accommodate 4 others comfortably if I had to. I would not want a huge crowd that would attract too much attention. If someone I made this arrangement came by but was not able to bring any supplies... Hrmm… I’d most likely let them stay for a day or two and help them think of alternatives. I would also set them up with enough supplies to get to where they had to. It would be a tough decision though and I also might let them stay, depending on what they bring to the table. If we could work out a way to keep everyone fed and happy I’d be willing to work with them.


----------



## thunderdan19 (Oct 12, 2010)

If someone who is a friend of mine before TEOTWAWKI calls me up in a panic when TSHTF, I would not turn him/her away, because, although that person may not have a lot in the way of preparations, he/she does have quite a bit to offer - character, strength of numbers, labor, another set of eyes, another person to stay up on watch, likemindedness in some ways (or he would not be a friend to start with) and companionship.

Besides the obvious needs of water, food, warmth and security, there is the mental and psychological well being of having other people in your camp, working together, watching each others' backs, carrying the same load, building the same character in our children, and so many other intangibles. I would sacrifice some food early to have another guy and his family helping me grow food, retrieve water, hunt, build, provide security and just plain hang out with. If he/she brings more than basic skills, all the more.

Someone who comes to me who is not a friend ahead of time would require a heck of a long time to build that kind of trust, so unless they showed up with a lot to offer, it's not real likely I'd open shop for them.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

that echos my sentiments somewhat, thunderdan... something I always tell people is that maybe you should be friends/comrades with people *before* being 'prep-buddies', that way the social ties, both ways, and the need for group-survival are much stronger than just the need for individual survival. just my $0.02


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

With only 2 of us here, I lean towards accepting a few others. However, I also lean towards bc's point of view. I would not welcome total strangers but would consider folks I know that have something beneficial to offer. 
We have a couple that we socialize with. Mr. is a doctor. They are the epitome of sheeple, although I have made some headway into opening their eyes as to the state of the country and how quickly it could degrade. Mrs. has recently even made some comments about learning to shoot. We haven't followed up yet but we will.
Point is, if they are willing to learn, and contribute to the work required to keep things running, they would be welcome.


----------



## SurvivalNut (Nov 13, 2008)

I have a 5 acre parcel about 15 minutes away that I have some stealth improvements on. In a SHTF situation it is really too far away to do me any good if transportation tanks. 

In that light I plan to use it as an alternate location and have some roughed in agreements with other people to use as an alternate BOL. If their location goes down, they have a place to go which is not in my backyard. It keeps the place guarded and improved. Likewise they afford me the same courtesy in their home location if my 2 locations go down. 

My primary location will fill up fast, so having another pig trough to send the loved one's riff raff off to makes a happy camp at home.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

We read a book that Hozay mailed to us, called "The World Ends in Hickory Hollow", about a family that becomes a group of people, post-nukes, working together for survival. One of the women they took in betrayed them. She scoped out their operation and supplies, then told a goup of "bad guys" (don't know what else to call them), and they were raided and had quite a battle to defend their place.

Be careful who you trust.

I wish we could trust a hard-working, non-threatening person/people who might stumble out of the forest onto our remote homestead... But with our lives, our kids and our grandkids' lives at stake...dunno.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

There'd have to be arrangements made in advance and a person would have to be an asset to the group ... not just another dependant.


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

Amen to that Mosquitomountainman, no freeloaders.


----------



## jkbrown_us (Oct 4, 2010)

I agree with most of the points made here but I should have clarified the following:

1) It would definitely be arranged in advance so both parties could feel each other out as to character. There are opportunities for bad acts on both sides. I would expect to visit and spend time on the land in advance so that I could familiarize myself, set up supplies, and meet and get to know the neighbors
2)This would be for land access only, it would be prearranged that I would be on my own supply wise except for barter and that it would also be understood that I would help provide for the common defense.

This is purely an option to purchasing my own land at this point. The main point to this thread was to get a gut feel for how the other side might think and I think I got that covered. Thanks for all of the input, this board has some good people on it.


----------



## Riverdale (Oct 31, 2009)

We are fairly rural.

TSHTF, my SiL and her Hubby and kids and my Mil can come here.

If it gets too bad here. we head north.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

jkbrown_us said:


> 2)This would be for land access only, it would be prearranged that I would be on my own supply wise except for barter and that it would also be understood that I would help provide for the common defense.


Thanks for the clarification.
That makes things significantly easier in my book. I interpreted as you wanted to be in someone's BOL shelter.
If it's land only, I think you'll find a lot more people amiable to your request.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

jkbrown_us said:


> I agree with most of the points made here but I should have clarified the following:
> 
> 1) It would definitely be arranged in advance so both parties could feel each other out as to character. There are opportunities for bad acts on both sides. I would expect to visit and spend time on the land in advance so that I could familiarize myself, set up supplies, and meet and get to know the neighbors
> 2)This would be for land access only, it would be prearranged that I would be on my own supply wise except for barter and that it would also be understood that I would help provide for the common defense.
> ...


I suppose Montana is a bit far for you to bug out to?


----------



## jkbrown_us (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks Zoom, I figured we were miss-communicating a little bit.

Gypsysue, Montana is not too far at all. First I am looking for a local BOL within 150 miles of TX and second for a much more rural location as I think in an extended SHTF scenario my first BOL will be unsustainable. Also, I view this as an opportunity to do some traveling and check out different parts of the country. I have never been to Montana but I would like to visit.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

jkbrown_us said:


> Thanks Zoom, I figured we were miss-communicating a little bit.
> 
> Gypsysue, Montana is not too far at all. First I am looking for a local BOL within 150 miles of TX and second for a much more rural location as I think in an extended SHTF scenario my first BOL will be unsustainable. Also, I view this as an opportunity to do some traveling and check out different parts of the country. I have never been to Montana but I would like to visit.


Well, if you wander up this way, get in touch. We'd be glad to meet you.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

*Welcome To The Promised Land*

Here is one mans view of "I'll just come to your place WTSHTF". This is rather long but I'll post parts of it because it fits so well with this thread. You can read the entire essay here

This document is presented as a source of information for those who might need a realignment of their expectations, a clarification of ours or both. It should serve as a harsh wake up call for anyone who plans to flee to someone else's survival retreat should the need arise.

*Let's take a look at what your life might be like WTSHTF.*

For any number of reasons, you lose electricity without notice and your water stops running. (Public water supplies need electricity) When people eventually realize the outage extends beyond their immediate circle of travel, they will panic and stores will be looted...
...You are now officially unemployed with no benefits, you cannot withdraw your worthless money from the bank, you cannot make a phone call, listen to the radio or watch television. Your stove, microwave oven, refrigerator and Internet connection are no longer working. You cannot run to Wal-Mart's camping section to pick up a sleeping bag or kerosene lantern. Your car has less than a half tank of gasoline and your terrified wife and children are begging you to do something. A horde of lawless desperadoes is making its way down your street, hurling rocks and bricks through windows, setting cars on fire and breaking into homes in search of food and supplies...
...For the sake of this frightening glimpse into your new reality, let's assume that you and your family somehow beat the one in a million odds and successfully escape the chaos and anarchy in the city. Exhausted and emotionally paralyzed with fear and anxiety, you eventually make your way to an overgrown pasture bordered by woods, provided that you were not attacked and killed on your journey or shot as an intruder when you arrive, which is always an unfortunate possibility.
So, in summary:
* There is no comfortable shelter waiting for you
* There is no water
* There is no food
* There is no security, no protection at all
* The mobs will eventually make their way out into the countryside and find you
The place looks deserted, and there is silence as you cautiously scan the edge of the woods. You can't help but wonder how many guns might be aimed at your head.

Welcome to The Promised Land. It is everything you expected it to be?

More than one person has referred to our place in the country as, The Promised Land. It is important to remember that the people followed Moses. He did not carry them...and I am not Moses...and our place is not The Promised Land. Adhering to the analogy, the city from which you fled was the land of Egypt, our place in the country is the desert. The Promised Land comes later if you survive and behave yourself...
*...No One Will Provide You With Shelter...*
If you show up WTSHTF and if we decide to let you stay, you will have to build your own shelter using your bare hands and your own supplies. Do a web search on the phrase "debris hut" for more information...
...So now that you have built your comfy debris hut with three bedrooms, one and a half baths and a deck, let's discuss the next facet of your reality.

*No One Will Feed You*...If you choose to come to our place WTSHTF, you will need to provide all of your own food. Don't count on living off of the land because first of all, you don't know how, and second, it is much harder than you think...Do you plan on hunting for food? So do a million other people and those heavily armed, hungry hordes with their guns, snares, spears and home made bows and arrows will be stumbling over each other in the woods.

*No One Will Provide Drinking Water*
Do you really believe that you will somehow be able to locate, carry, purify and store at least one gallon of water per day for each person in your family? Did you remember to bring a big pot to boil water and if so, did you know that it takes about forty pounds of wood to boil five gallons of water, which also weighs about the same? Where will you get all of that wood?

*No One Will Protect You*
Remember those angry hordes that frightened you out of the city and burned your home? They will eventually exhaust the resources of the ravaged neighborhoods and make their way into the countryside. When they find you, and they will find you, they will be even more desperate and dangerous than when you last saw them.

*No One Will Provide Medical Attention*
So, you somehow got your head bashed in or you were stabbed or shot while defending your debris hut/condo, your dwindling food supply of field mice and a half gallon of dirty pond water stored in a leaky, plastic milk container that you found on the side of the road...Perhaps you fell out of a tree or you slipped and broke your arm or you chopped off your finger while trying to split fire wood with a rock and a dull steak knife. Maybe you charred your hand while digging through the hot coals of your smoldering camp fire, retrieving a field mouse that fell off of your roasting stick. We did not budget for a private hospital or a retired veterinarian and you are no longer covered under ObamaCare.

Let's see what else...

We will not build your fires to keep you warm, cook your food or provide comfort. Learn to build a fire now without the use of a lighter or matches and practice until you are good at it. We will teach you while we have the time but don't ask us later because we will be quite busy...

...If you come to our place WTSHTF, we will not give you a knife or any other sharp object. If you do not already own a good knife, you obviously won't know how to use one safely anyway. Buy at least two good knives, spend a lot of money for them and learn how to use them and sharpen them! If we have to tell you why, you are probably going to die anyway and "very hungry people" will eat you...

After thinking about it, there is only one way that we might allow someone to show up on our doorstep without resources. Consider the role of an indentured servant and let us know if that appeals to you because that would be your only option.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

Great find UncleJoe! That says it all.
:beercheer::2thumb::congrat:


----------



## jkbrown_us (Oct 4, 2010)

Uncle Joe,

This is precisely what I am trying to avoid. I am looking for a BOL location that I can prepare in advance. I would preposition some supplies there and bring others with me. This is also why I want a secondary BOL within walking/biking distance to my home so that I could get there, regroup, resupply, rearm, and start my trek to my primary BOL that would be more remote from populated areas. The reason I started this thread was to answer the question, do I need to buy both locations or can I work out a land sharing deal? I am taking responsibility for providing my own food, water, and protection, but I am interested in finding out who I can and cannot trust in both of the locations long in advance of a SHTF situation. Thinking from the other side I would think it would be a benefit for the BOL land owner to know that I and my preselected team of friends and family would be showing up with our own supplies so as not be a burden but would be a good addition to the common defense. I have seen it discussed on these boards what to do when the hoards/marauders start showing up? There is definitely safety in numbers but you must be able to know who you can trust and depend on as well as trusting they will be an asset not a burden. This is why I believe that getting to know in advance those in your BOL location area is a must.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

jk, I think your head is sitting right on your shoulders! Sounds like you'd be an asset.

Along with the trust us landowners would have problems developing, I thought about this from YOUR side. It takes a lot of trust for you to store your supplies at someone else's place. It could be a hardship and even dangerous for you to get to that location after TSHTF. You'll want to make sure you don't lose your supplies to an unscrupulous group of people. 

Trust and mistrust are big issues for both sides. I truly hope you find a situation of mutual trust.


----------



## PS360 (Sep 10, 2010)

I haven’t met anyone I’d trust with a bug out location yet (and I doubt I will) I just plan on burying a few plastic containers full of some food and stuff somewhere.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

PS360 said:


> I haven't met anyone I'd trust with a bug out location yet (and I doubt I will) I just plan on burying a few plastic containers full of some food and stuff somewhere.


exactly, there's an old saying, You can trust your mother, but cut the cards anyway. in other words, trust no one.


----------



## carlnet (Jul 29, 2010)

At my BOL all family and most friends would be welcome. But I have hundreds of acres and have the supplies to build out a large number of rough hillside dwellings quickly. I have also pre planted the place to feed us rather than having to drag thousands of meals in ahead of time.


----------



## OntarioMan (Oct 23, 2010)

jkbrown_us said:


> This is precisely what I am trying to avoid. I am looking for a BOL location that I can prepare in advance. I would preposition some supplies there and bring others with me. This is also why I want a secondary BOL within walking/biking distance to my home so that I could get there, regroup, resupply, rearm, and start my trek to my primary BOL that would be more remote from populated areas. The reason I started this thread was to answer the question, do I need to buy both locations or can I work out a land sharing deal?


A couple of issues you may have overlooked:

1. 150 miles might be a couple hours of driving and half-a-tank away, but relocating via bike could easily be a 2-day trek, and by foot, it's easily a week. That's assuming there will be no obstacles.Not a show stopper, but worth considering, especially if you'll be bringing friends or family as you specified in other posts.

2.Under which conditions would you want to use this BO location. It's all nice and dandy if we're talking EMP, a repeat of Katrina, nuclear conflict or large asteroid, but SHTF may be more mondane. A lot of people forced in tented cities in California are facing their SHTF right now. You are significantly more likely to face a SHTF event that will not affect your remote host (bankruptcy, home fire, sought by criminal elements, etc.). It would be one thing for me to let someone use my back acreage when TEOTWAWKI occurs, but it would be an entirely different thing to have someone show up next week because they lost their job and home, and they have nowhere else to go. It's not that easy to sort out.


----------



## SurviveNthrive (May 20, 2010)

Just one thing...

It it's EMP that's caused the problem, not a whole lot of us will be driving and it'd be dangerous to be driving the only working vehicle for many miles.


----------



## SaskBound (Feb 13, 2010)

We would consider making an arrangement with someone, but I have to say, I don't think anyone would like our rules. 

We would insist on a list of everyone who might come, and at least a years' supply pre-positioned for each person. I don't care how many supplies you think you would be able to bring, I would be assuming you'd show up with the clothes on your back. Speaking of clothing, I would also want to see a few changes of sturdy clothes for each member, and an extra pair of rugged shoes. Building tools, mechanical tools, gardening tools, seeds, how-to books, water treatment, medical supplies, building supplies etc, as well. I would be doing audits of your storage, and would know if you were keeping up your end of the bargain or not. 

I would be pretty picky that at least half of the folks expected to show up have real, useable skills. Hunting is great, but does not count. If it's bad enough for someone to bug out to our place, there probably won't be much to hunt. I am talking about doctors, nurses, farming / gardening skills, animal husbandry, firefighting, military experience, and so forth. I will have my own unskilled and unprepared family to contend with, I would be reluctant to expand the number of mouths to feed and manage without getting some major useful skills in return. 

I would expect a financial contribution towards land improvements like wells, fences, barns, fire fighting equipment, lookout towers, etc. 

I would probably confiscate everyone's guns upon arrival, and re-issue them as people proved their worth. 

There will be no democracy on our retreat.

All of this would be a heavy investment on the part of the folks looking to join our retreat. I would not be overly trusting, and would probably make an effort to put the additions at a disadvantage (confiscating weapons, maybe rationing food) until they had shown themselves to be trustworthy, hardworking, and reliable. There would have to be some major relationship-building beforehand, too. We already have several people living or soon to be living at the retreat location, so everyone's opinion would have to be solicited. 

Overall, if you have the cash to do what most well-prepared folks already on a retreat would expect you do do, you're probably rich enough to purchase your own plot of land. Then you could make your own rules...


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

SaskBound said:


> We would consider making an arrangement with someone, but I have to say, I don't think anyone would like our rules.
> 
> We would insist on a list of everyone who might come, and at least a years' supply pre-positioned for each person. I don't care how many supplies you think you would be able to bring, I would be assuming you'd show up with the clothes on your back. Speaking of clothing, I would also want to see a few changes of sturdy clothes for each member, and an extra pair of rugged shoes. Building tools, mechanical tools, gardening tools, seeds, how-to books, water treatment, medical supplies, building supplies etc, as well. I would be doing audits of your storage, and would know if you were keeping up your end of the bargain or not.
> 
> ...


In a situation where people need to evac to a retreat ,your rule set seems pretty reasonable , the people who would argue these points may not have (A) gone to the work ,years of it, to secure a suitable place to bug to . or (B) not experienced how quickly contempt (entitlement) breeds in a gentle comand situation


----------



## unclebob (May 14, 2010)

UncleJoe said:


> Here is one mans view of "I'll just come to your place WTSHTF". This is rather long but I'll post parts of it because it fits so well with this thread. You can read the entire essay here
> 
> This document is presented as a source of information for those who might need a realignment of their expectations, a clarification of ours or both. It should serve as a harsh wake up call for anyone who plans to flee to someone else's survival retreat should the need arise.
> 
> ...


That says it perfectly. :congrat:
I have a BOL and have been routeenly told "I'm coming to stay with you"
This is one reason no one knows where it is at (OPSEC) other than my sons.
I have recently opened a friends eyes to posibilaties of a meltdown via the book "one second after" and he was one that said He was coming to my place. (this is a guy who said he could not afford to store food due to they eat out and don't cook at home so they would not use it.) Thats when I disapointed him greatly when I told him I don't have the supplies to house anyone extra due to my prior comitments of family coming first.

I think I will give him a copy of this.


----------



## SaskBound (Feb 13, 2010)

Tirediron said:


> In a situation where people need to evac to a retreat ,your rule set seems pretty reasonable , the people who would argue these points may not have (A) gone to the work ,years of it, to secure a suitable place to bug to . or (B) not experienced how quickly contempt (entitlement) breeds in a gentle comand situation


I have to say,* I* wouldn't like those rules 

Honestly, though, I wouldn't want to make it too easy for someone. Being prepared is hard work, and expensive. Anyone who is not willing to pull their share would not fit in well at our place. Plus, as much as I would want to help folks, there is no way I'd endanger my family to do it...


----------



## BuggingIn (May 31, 2010)

Lots to think about on this thread. I don't know if my kids would be coming here (with their kids) or to their dad's, or to in-laws. I do know I would take the kids and grands, but no in-laws. My brother has more acreage, better water supply, better timber, and more livestock, and would be a likely location for an alternate BOL to my own place. I'd bug in, ideally (hence the name, duh), but if unable to stay here, that's where I'd probably land...and hope he'd take me in. I'd love to talk to him about it, but he's not a prepper, per se. I don't know that he believes that anything is ever going to go wrong to that extent. If we were able to move all my goods to his place, I'd be an asset, with far more than a year's supply of food and plenty of tools and other equipment. However, as long as I can team up with the neighbors here, I'd be better off to stay right where I am. I'm also an RN, so I have some good skills to offer any group. As far as having anyone come here, I'm working on having enough food on hand to feed all the kids and grands for a couple years, expanding my garden now for better gardening later, and putting everything else in place for what may come. I'd also probably be taking in my bff, as I prep and she doesn't. She has some disabilities, many of which would be lessened with major weight loss, and I would expect that she would be on the same rations as the rest of us. I have no doubt weight loss would be happening fairly quickly under those circumstances, and she would be more able to work. Even if she couldn't do hard physical labor, cooking and cleaning would take the load off those who were doing the heavy work, and she could easily do that. She is the only friend I would consider taking in. We've known each other since Kindergarten, and have been best friends most of our lives. How could I turn her away?


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Hopefully in the next year I will be acquiring a small plot of land a couple hundred miles away for a primary BOL. I am planning on locating my travel trailer midway in between for reprovisioning.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

BuggingIn said:


> I don't know if my kids would be coming here (with their kids) or to their dad's, or to in-laws. I do know I would take the kids and grands, but no in-laws.


I hope you don't mean you'd turn away the married spouse of one of your kids? Would that kid and/or grandchildren choose to abandon spouse/parent to whatever fate they would meet, in order to come to your place? Or would it be putting those kids/grandkids at risk by putting them into a position where they had to choose?

Maybe you mean the families of son-in-law/daughter-in-laws? We've had to face the same quandry. Some of our kids' spouses are pretty close to their own families too, and we've wondered, first of all, which family would they choose to go to, as a couple/family, and second of all, would they try and bring the in-law family too?

We also have a problem with adult kids who have "sponge" friends in their lives, and we shudder to think of them showing up with those people too.


----------



## BuggingIn (May 31, 2010)

Oh, no, of course I'd take the ddil! She's a love and a great mom to both my dgd and her dd (who is also my dgd, of the heart, not the blood). She'd be an asset, willing to step up and help.

The SO of my dd, NO! They are not married. He's a boil on the backside of humanity, druggie, thief, not to be trusted anywhere near my place. He was raised in a family that can buy their ciggies, but can't pay the rent...you know the type. He doesn't work for a living and has no desire to do so, from what I can see. I could just see my dd trying to bring him, his mother and brother, and who knows who all else, because dd knows I have food. I won't take them, as I don't think they would be an asset at all! I would imagine that dd will probably go to her dad's, as he is much closer geographically to her - a few miles up the road and into the hills. She knows how I feel about her SO and that he would not be welcome. I hope that she and the kids would come to me if things got tough at her dad's, if there was a way to get the 25+ miles from there to here. I have a feeling that if tshtf, SO would not stick around long...


----------



## SwampRat (May 31, 2010)

*Nope*

I would not enter in any such agreement. I live 30 miles from the nearest city. I grow my own food and hunt my acreage for meat. We put enough by to survive ok. My point is this, I made the investment, I did all the work, I networked with the neighbors....I'm not going to let anyone who is not on my list ( a very SHORT list!) out here when things go bad. Those who are on the list know it and they know to come alone. All others will be turned away at the road....


----------



## ZombieHitman (Dec 6, 2010)

My rules are simple.
If you're able to make a contribution to the community in a demonstrable fashion, you get the location of the Link Up location. 
NOBODY gets the location of the BOB, period. 
It's geared up, located where there's ample water, food sources (grown, shot, or caught), low probability of poisoning (mountain top), easily defended (can see quite a distance in all directions and can see out,not real easy to see in), and enough resources on hand for at least 6 months (been a thin year for me). 
Tangible skills get head of the line privilege, IE construction, security/law enforcement, horticulture, medical, farming. 
Secondary skills get serious consideration, IE People I know to have strong work ethics, education, logistics, mechanical types. 
Others will be considered on an as needed basis. 
I estimate I can handle 25 people at most at my location, comfortably handle 15. 
So, in summary, nobody gets the location of the BO location until TSHTF, and we go to the rally point. 
At the rally point, people are accepted or rejected as appropriate to the mission at hand, and their applicable skills to the situation at hand.


----------



## semperscott (Nov 7, 2010)

I agree with most of the points made on this thread. One thing I will say is that I do not see turning away a fellow Marine ( he would have to be a total jerk to be turned away). And I while I would be open to ideas and suggestions, ALL final decisions would be made by myself. 

With security, hunting, basic maintenance, crop planting/tending/harvesting, and the multitude of other tasks that will need to be done I am very open to acceppting people into my BOL. Of course each and every person would be evaluated for character, skills, and attitude.


----------



## carlnet (Jul 29, 2010)

ZombieHitman said:


> I estimate I can handle 25 people at most at my location, comfortably handle 15.


Grab a copy of the "The 50 dollar and Up Underground House Book" And keep a supply of boards and sheet plastic around and you have the ability to expand your housing at will. Not to mention it would make setting up scouting bases at a days walk much easier.


----------



## rflood (Aug 19, 2010)

Some really great feedback from all posting. Some things I never even thought of! My wife and I are looking to move to an area where we can bug in because the ability to have a separate BOL is way beyond what we can afford and probably get to in a pinch. We also don't really have to worry too much about family other than us and our 2 young kids, friends are pretty much too far away to get to us in a SHTF situation. Personally, I'd love to have a BOL in the mountains but to be able to actually get the place to the point where it will be supplied, safe and ready isn't feasable financially. Right now, I am looking at 3 places one with 8 acres of fairly open pasture, another with 5 acres land locked with a deeded right of way in the middle of a heavily wooded area and 25 acres of a mix of woods and pasture. All 3 are roughly 30-40 miles from the major city of the area but still in reach of work via a commute.


----------



## SwampRat (May 31, 2010)

Good thinking Rflood. Alot of people seem to think that they with "hunt and gather" when the time to do so comes. These things take time to learn. By moving out to the country NOW and starting to really live the lifestyle ( and not just plan/dream about it!) You and your family will be better off. 

As for the 3 locations you are looking at...The landlocked one with the easement sounds like the best option IMHO...


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Hey JK, why don't you just get you a few acres up here in east Texas? You can get land pretty cheap, & it would be fairly easy to find somewhere with a septic system & a water well already in place. You could put either an old travel trailer or mobile home on it & store your stuff. Then you'd have somewhere to evacuate to when a hurricane comes. Just a thought...


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

TS, my DH and I have talked about getting some property in TX. If TX secedes, we want in on it.  Money is more than tight right now, but it's good to know that east TX has cheap land, just in case.... :2thumb:


----------



## Mobster (Dec 27, 2010)

If, as per the OP's location I was in Texas and the SHTF I'd have a hell of a time getting across country to the Rockies. If you could pre-empt the SHTF then maybe. In an ideal world I'd want to be no more than 30-mins to 1 hour max and that's assuming I lived off site the rest of the time (ie: had to work in some form). If I was fully self financed I'd want to be on site. As for access.... very selective indeed.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Mobster said:


> ...no more than 30-mins to 1 hour max...


Convenient for you, but that also makes it 30-60 minutes away for the MZBs... assuming that 30-60 minutes is from a larger metro area.


----------



## FreeNihilist (Jan 28, 2011)

jkbrown_us said:


> This is a question for those of you rural dwellers. Under what conditions would you consider an advance agreement to allow a city dweller access to your BO location?


None what so ever, if you're living under my roof or blood relatives (and even most of those wont be getting in), you would have access other than that no one is getting in or even knowing anything useful about it.

No reasonable survivalist would let a stranger or new acquaintance in on their plans/locations. We already know you're armed, what would stop you from killing everyone and taking the BO location and supplies for yourself in an ambush?

If I havent known you most of my life, I wouldnt even consider it for a second.

Survival is up to every individual. it is YOUR responsibility to learn the skills, set up the location or locations, and do the groundwork and put in the time. Asking for access to someone's BO location is the same as asking for someone to take care of you in a survival situation. Another mouth to feed, another butt to watch when TSHTF. From what Ive gathered so far, marksmanship is the only marketable skill you have and that's questionable, meaning do you hunt with those skills and do you know how to quite well? If not, marksmanship doesnt go very far.

Most people are going to have people they trust more with more useful skills. Anyways when TSHTF, how do you know you can trust those who might accept you? Trusting strangers with your life is a very foolish thing to do.

My posts may seem harsh but reality is a harsh mistress.


----------



## Expeditioner (Jan 6, 2009)

FreeNihilist said:


> None what so ever, if you're living under my roof or blood relatives (and even most of those wont be getting in), you would have access other than that no one is getting in or even knowing anything useful about it.
> 
> No reasonable survivalist would let a stranger or new acquaintance in on their plans/locations. We already know you're armed, what would stop you from killing everyone and taking the BO location and supplies for yourself in an ambush?
> 
> ...


I tend to agree with you.....especially is one's BOL is isolated and you do not have neighbors/friendlies to rely on if assistance is needed. All the more reason for one to consider relocating to a smaller...more rural community....now.....instead of later.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*We are staying put*

We are going to remain in place.

I am too old to start foraging in the mtn.

We live in a rural community with good neighbors close to my children.

I have a plan and I'm flexible and tricky enough to anticipate the problems that may occurs.

If people come off the road looking for food, it will appear that my place has already been looted and they will believe they are in danger of catching an incurable disease,( Aids).

When friends show up wanting food , I will tell them that I only have enough to feed my self and my family. If it is a good friend , I will ask him to eat a meal with us, but I won't eat. When he asks why I am not eating too, I will tell him that I gave him my days ration. A good friend will not ask again , he will go elsewhere.

All the food will not be stored in one catch. It will be hidden in several locations . If we get robbed, they won't get it all.

I will have extra weapons hidden at outside locations surrounding my dwelling.

If I get dispossessed of my dwelling , it will become a death trap when they attempt to leave.

You have to be smart enough to avoid getting wounded or hurt. There will not be medical care readily available. You can't afford stupid fights.

Jeremiah Johnson; was a mountain man who angered the Blackfoot Clan and they swore to kill him. On one occasion they trapped him in his winter cabin. They had him surrounded and it looked like he was as good as dead. Fortunately Johnson had anticipated that his cabin could become a trap and when he built it he dug a short but hidden escape tunnel. Before he left, he baked the Indians a pan of poisoned biscuits. He killed all seven of the Indians with the poison biscuits and resumed living in his cabin. Sometimes a good run is better than a bad stand !


----------



## GreyWolf (Mar 17, 2010)

JK you may want to consider something like Sailaway said he was planning to do. Buy a little land a couple hundred miles away for a primary BOL and store a travel trailer or BOV Support Trailer somewhere like Buffalo, Fairfield, Palestine or Nac. 

Like TS said, parts of East Texas are very affordable right now and it's not a bad place to be in a lot of TSHTF situations.


----------



## Cassie_13 (Dec 3, 2010)

*Who could come?*

I haven't picked a BOL yet, I will be scouting for one soon, but when I find one...no one that isn't going to be coming with me will know its location.

I do planning on staying in my home until I can no longer do so, but once I find my BOL, much of my 'survival' gear will be placed there, hidden.


----------



## SwampRat (May 31, 2010)

I just want to throw this out there to "city people" planning on "bugging out", this may NOT be an option! I live about 30 mins outside a major metro area. City people plan on bugging out to cabins and vacation/hunting land "up north" may be in for a rude surprise. Recently, while sitting with a few other locals, the subject came up. Apparently, the locals are counting on you doing so and stocking your "BOL". These guys knew who all the "shackers" were and even details as to the contents of their cabins! Said that IF anyone made it up that far, they would be turned away.....even people who have owned their property for years. I started hearing about "choke points" on the roadways and possible ambush sites IF it came down to that!!!!

Keep it in mind. Your "friends" near your BOL may NOT be friends when SHTF....


----------



## OHprepper (Feb 21, 2012)

I want to think that if someone with skills i see as valuable showed up that i would allow them in, however i also know that i am not a very trusting person, and i would hate to have to sleep with one eye open every night for fear of a midnight coup. so i imagine i would not only have to know the person for years, they would have to spend some time with me pre SHTF, proving their worth (ie. not just learning the thing the things that i know, but teaching me new things.)


----------



## SwampRat (May 31, 2010)

SwampRat said:


> I just want to throw this out there to "city people" planning on "bugging out", this may NOT be an option! I live about 30 mins outside a major metro area. City people plan on bugging out to cabins and vacation/hunting land "up north" may be in for a rude surprise. Recently, while sitting with a few other locals, the subject came up. Apparently, the locals are counting on you doing so and stocking your "BOL". These guys knew who all the "shackers" were and even details as to the contents of their cabins! Said that IF anyone made it up that far, they would be turned away.....even people who have owned their property for years. I started hearing about "choke points" on the roadways and possible ambush sites IF it came down to that!!!!
> 
> Keep it in mind. Your "friends" near your BOL may NOT be friends when SHTF....


I guess my point is lost here.......


----------



## md1911 (Feb 9, 2012)

I wonder how we will ever remake a sociaty after shtf.. 
When theirs no trust now.


----------



## SwampRat (May 31, 2010)

Society will remake itself at one point. I'm not so sure that THIS one is worth rebuilding!


----------



## md1911 (Feb 9, 2012)

This one may be flawed. However imho the constitution is still good. But if we shoot eachouter thenn how will we ever get beyound small bands or tribs to remake this great country????????????????


----------



## Zanazaz (Feb 14, 2012)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by SwampRat
> I just want to throw this out there to "city people" planning on "bugging out", this may NOT be an option! I live about 30 mins outside a major metro area. City people plan on bugging out to cabins and vacation/hunting land "up north" may be in for a rude surprise. Recently, while sitting with a few other locals, the subject came up. Apparently, the locals are counting on you doing so and stocking your "BOL". These guys knew who all the "shackers" were and even details as to the contents of their cabins! Said that IF anyone made it up that far, they would be turned away.....even people who have owned their property for years. I started hearing about "choke points" on the roadways and possible ambush sites IF it came down to that!!!!Keep it in mind. Your "friends" near your BOL may NOT be friends when SHTF....


The best possible BOL is not having one. Better to live on your homestead/retreat than having to bug out in a major emergency. I know this isn't possible for everyone, but you have to consider the fact communities will want to keep outsiders/non-community members out. It doesn't matter how many vacations you take there, or even if you own the property. No town or city will want an influx of people. It's just common sense.

This will especially be true in the event of a pandemic. Travel will be heavily curtailed, and in many instances it will be a shoot first situation.

If you're just starting out, and new to being a "prepper" these are things you need to think about, and how you will mitigate these potential problems.



> I guess my point is lost here.......


Not on me...


----------



## SwampRat (May 31, 2010)

Zanazaz said:


> The best possible BOL is not having one. Better to live on your homestead/retreat than having to bug out in a major emergency. I know this isn't possible for everyone, but you have to consider the fact communities will want to keep outsiders/non-community members out. It doesn't matter how many vacations you take there, or even if you own the property. No town or city will want an influx of people. It's just common sense.
> 
> This will especially be true in the event of a pandemic. Travel will be heavily curtailed, and in many instances it will be a shoot first situation.
> 
> ...


Couldn't agree more! Everytime I read about city people saying "head of to the woods and live off the land" I want to scream! Well, I guess thats why they are city folk....they have NO clue about life "out here"! Just TRY to squat on my land and they will see the business end of a 12 ga! Get REAL Y'all! If you think its so easy to "live off the land"....go...RIGHT NOW! take 5 mins to grab what you can and GO for just 2 weeks......THEN tell me how you do!

Your best bet is to stay put, get the "lay of the land" right where you are. KNOW where things are. Packing all you preps in your SUV and "bugging out" only puts you at a BIG disadvantage.....and please, for the love of God!, STOP talking all the Rambo shit about coming out here and taking from us....NOT going to happen. I really don't care how many of you there will be. WE know this area.....and NOTHING shoots straighter then a "hillbilly" protecting his own.... Just my opinion....


----------

